# Shrimp Porn



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i just had a shrimpgasm! *.*


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang them ladies are huge!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW, I usually don't appreciate crs, but those are beautiful. What substrate is that? And catchy tag for your thread, even people who are not into shrimp will probably take a peek...LOL


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Even the babies look amazing. Congrats. I am happy for you. WTG

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been exchanging emails with this particular breeder, he also has other nice shrimps. This is shrimp porn for sure.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> I have been exchanging emails with this particular breeder, he also has other nice shrimps. This is shrimp porn for sure.


I've talked with him on Shrimpnow a bit too, what else does he have?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> I've talked with him on Shrimpnow a bit too, what else does he have?


I hope he doesn't mind me posting this, since he will be selling them in a few months I guess he shouldn't mind the free publicity.

He has another line of nice CRS with just red legs. And he has Taiwan bees as well.

Randy


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

fap fap fap, +1 for good porn. those are so nice looking shrimps.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

omg I would love to get my hand on 1 of the SSS Flowers


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> omg I would love to get my hand on 1 of the SSS Flowers


One, is not enough ;-)


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

unfortunately, I find that breeders take pictures and videos of their most prized crs but usually ends up selling the medium grade culls. 
This may not be the case for this particular breeder but I think if any of us were in their shoes we probably wouldn't be selling our best crs but will show them off, which can give people the impression that those were for sale.

I recall going to S.Korea and spending a good deal amount of time picking from their $50 tank. There were some 6/10 quality and some 9/10 quality. Point is i was glad i had a choice when paying $50 per shrimp, which is alot for a canuk, in Shanghai they throw down $500 down for a crs as if nothing, but over there it's a rich man's hobby usually by enjoyed by business man or their kids.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> unfortunately, I find that breeders take pictures and videos of their most prized crs but usually ends up selling the medium grade culls.
> This may not be the case for this particular breeder but I think if any of us were in their shoes we probably wouldn't be selling our best crs but will show them off, which can give people the impression that those were for sale.
> 
> I recall going to S.Korea and spending a good deal amount of time picking from their $50 tank. There were some 6/10 quality and some 9/10 quality. Point is i was glad i had a choice when paying $50 per shrimp, which is alot for a canuk, in Shanghai they throw down $500 down for a crs as if nothing, but over there it's a rich man's hobby usually by enjoyed by business man or their kids.


Yeah, picking shrimps you like in person would be ideal, but not always possible. Hope some day it will be more accessible to us. Until then, we get what we can get and go from there unfortunately.

PS: I can't believe I have over 500 posts... that's like more than 1 per day since I joined ;-)

The quickest way to get high quality CRS is to pay big $$$ for them, but that $$$ is even higher for us. So my plan is to get what I can put my hands on and start my own breeding project.

This hobby in Asia is a completely different thing. I don't think that will change ever, but it's not limiting individuals to spend the time to do whatever their hearts desire.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

This time when I go to back korea.

I'm either gonna pick up 40 x $25 crs
Or 20 x $50 crs.

They are prl.. They've been crossed in many gen agao with golden or snow but they breed true now.

Or should I get 4 jprl benibachi at $250 a pop.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> This time when I go to back korea.
> 
> I'm either gonna pick up 40 x $25 crs
> Or 20 x $50 crs.
> ...


I guess it's your money but I would do 40x$25. If 4 don't make it you end up with 36 shrimps, if you got 4 jprl and lose 4 then.... It also depends on your goal. These shrimps would only get you bragging right and treats for your eyes. The market here in NA is not after high end bee shrimps yet. For that reason and my skinny wallet, I'm doing my own line from much lower quality.

TBH, I watch those Asian bidding site, the sub $100 shrimps aren't really that fantastic to look at, they are expensive because so called pure line but pure line isn't always visually noticeable. But those over $200 shrimps are by themselves a living art.

Whatever you do, good luck and show us lots of pictures.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Some very valid points randy.

Honnestly though if I can get the jprls to breed I would sell the culls for $20 a pop just to get toronto a bit more caught up.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

iBetta said:


> i just had a shrimpgasm! *.*


Oop.. Hope you didn't peel the shell.
Wouldn't want you to catch a crustexually transmitted disease.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Some very valid points randy.
> 
> Honnestly though if I can get the jprls to breed I would sell the culls for $20 a pop just to get toronto a bit more caught up.


Let me know when that $20 culls are available


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Haha is that a hint to be greedier?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Haha is that a hint to be greedier?


I'm a sucker when I see the shrimp I want, but may not work for others. I'm willing to pay more for a specimen before I make up my mind on the line I'm working on. I want to get those solid and thick white SS+, I know they won't sell but it's for me to enjoy. If it were for money, I can work the hours I spend on shrimps and get paid 10 times more.


----------

